# Forms???



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

so do I. I need a personal liability release form for on and off property. The barn has one to release them but I need a personal one as well or so I'm told.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

The cheapest way would to have a local legal office do it, as they would know the best terminology and local/state laws for your own protection.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Forms: There are plenty of websites that have standard legal forms for very low cost. You could also search the web and find free versions that you can use or modify.

If you have insurance (which you should) your insurance company and/or agent may be able to provide you liability and waiver forms.

Advice: find a local lawyer in your area. Again, your insurance agent may be able to recommend a good equine lawyer. He can probably provide you with the best forms also. Legal answers vary wildly by state, county and town. BEst to speak with someone that knows the local rules. You might be surprised as how inexpensive a basic consult and some forms will cost.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*My personal release form*

I asked my dad to go over some barn releases and friends liability releases and he wrote one up for me just the other day. He's a retired lawyer law professor and verified through fellow colleges that it would hold up in court. My form requires each line to be initialed showing they have read the terms. This is what mine looks like (the format looks a little funny on here)

Unconditional Release of Liability


In consideration of Eliana Reutlinger permitting me to ride a horse owned by her or under her control, I agree to the following: x_________

1) I understand that riding a horse is a potentially danger activity that can result in serious injury or death, even when the rider is very careful. x_________

2) I understand that I have the option of wearing a helmet, which would greatly reduce the chance of injury. My initials here indicate that I decline to wear a helmet. x_________
(If this is not initialed, rider must wear a helmet.)

3) I release Eliana Reutlinger from and all liability for any injury, loss, or damage that I may suffer during or due to my riding her horse, whatever the reason for such injury, and even if Eliana was negligent in the training or handling of the horse. I understand that if I am not willing to release Eliana from liability, I have the option of declining to ride on the horse. x________

4) I agree not to ride the horse when Eliana is not present. x________

5) I understand that Eliana reserved the right to refuse me riding privileges at any time for any reason. x________

6) I am at least 18 years of age. (If rider is under 18, this release must be signed by rider’s parent or legal guardian.) x________

7) I understand and agree to all of the above terms and conditions and I am voluntarily signing this release. x________


Dated: _________________________________________________


Rider: (print name) ______________________________________________________________


(signature) _____________________________________________________________________


Parent or Guardian (if rider under 18 ) 

_______________________________________________


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

ps: I know I should have left my name in there but for some reason when I deleted it, it screwed up all the lines and format and broke words into 2 pieces.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> If you have insurance (which you should) your insurance company and/or agent may be able to provide you liability and waiver forms.


Yep.

Our forms were approved by our insurance agent.


----------



## 3cellhosting (Nov 26, 2009)

*Specialist forms*

My daughter was looking for some forms that would help with a horse share. She ended up using a specialist form for horse sharing, which she found at a site called Sharing Contracts | Home

The form came complete with a very comprehensive set of guidance notes that proved to be very useful. The notes highlighted some possible pitfalls that she hadn't even considered.

Hope this helps.

David


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> The cheapest way would to have a local legal office do it, as they would know the best terminology and local/state laws for your own protection.



This is the best advice I can and will give. Each stated is different as is city with in each stated as to how the law is written and applied.

I would NEVER use a form off the web. It could be good for the area is was written in but not in your area. Your best bet would be to contact a lawyer who is versed in Equine law. IN the long run it will be the best money you ever spent.


----------

